# I can't break my chain



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I grabbed the link on the left, and put a ton of torque with a break tool. I realized something was wrong. I removed the tool and now the chain will not swivel at that point; must have broke it =/. It looks like a rivet. Is only the center donut hole part supposed to push through? My chainbreaker push-pin diameter is too large to do so.

Then I saw that one link had a different larger looking pin-type thing (second from the left in picture). I tried to break that one and I also failed, though it looked like the chainbreaker push pin was similar in diameter.

afterwise, I looked on some youtube videos, and someone stressed it to not put too much torque, but it takes just the right placement.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

Your chain tool should work; what brand is it?
Here is a link to Park Tool's site regarding chain servicing. Perhaps it will give you some more info needed to complete your work.
Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Chain Installation - Derailleur Bikes


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

well, if you are replacing it, just take bolt cutters to it  make sure you install a new chain that has a quick link on it :thumbsup:

they are a sort of rivet, many chains will have a tiny ring of the pin pop off when you push it through. It should take a bit of force but not much. the pin may look to big but it probably isn't it should be close but not quite exactly the same size when pushing the pin.

read the link BikerJohn gave you.. should be good info there.


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

That looks like a Shimano chain, most (all?) of the current ones are designed wherein the pins are supposed to be pushed from one side only.

You may want to try pushing from the other side of the chain. Be careful not to push the pin all the way through the chain and falls out, nearly impossible to pop it back in if you do.

Shimano chains also have a specific pin where you should break the chain at, seems like its the one in the middle in your picture with the totally flat head. They also recommend that you do not reuse that pin, new ones should be available at your LBS.

I've personally reused Shimano pins including the flat head one (one or twice max) with no issues, a better option would be for you to install a KMC or Sram removable link if you remove your chain often.

Try bending the chain at the frozen link, that should free it up.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

i sawed it off with a hack saw. The chain breaker tool I was using was crap. I bought a better tool and broke it successfully.


----------

